# What is your doc prescibing you to keep your estrodial/estrogen in check?



## Soothsayerman (Sep 2, 2020)

What is your doc prescibing you to keep your estrodial/estrogen in check while you're on HRT?

Mine has been "prescibing" DIMM but I think something traditional like anastrazole would be better.  Any thoughts???  
The reasoning is that long term use of things like anastrozole are not ideal.  This doesn't really make sense to me since the chemistry is the same regardless...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 2, 2020)

I found DIM to be nothing other than a placebo and my estradiol labs barely moved whether I was on it or not.  I'm currently prescribed anastrozole and take .25 mg 2x one week then 3x the next week, as needed.   For the most part, I'm able to get by on .5 mg total per week, but, every now and again I up it to .75, usually if I start to retain excess fluid, lol.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 2, 2020)

500 mg of Tren Ace a week ..good doc


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Not a damned thing. 
Dude didn't see any issues swinging from 200-1200 and back again every two weeks even with my e2 on the high side. 

Utterly useless, he bases my well being on how I look... Fuk him


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 3, 2020)

Soothsayerman said:


> What is your doc prescibing you to keep your estrodial/estrogen in check while you're on HRT?
> 
> Mine has been "prescibing" DIMM but I think something traditional like anastrazole would be better.  Any thoughts???
> The reasoning is that long term use of things like anastrozole are not ideal.  This doesn't really make sense to me since the chemistry is the same regardless...



My TRT dose is 200mg of test/deca/wk (split) with .5mg adex 24hrs later. My e2 stays a little on the higher side but still in range.


----------

